# when will the free channels will be available on DTT - RTE 1/2, TV3 and TG4?



## wigwam (23 Jul 2008)

Does anybody know when the free channels will be available on DTT - RTE 1/2, TV3 and TG4?

As I understand it you just need to buy a DTT aerial - any idea what they cost?


----------



## redstar (23 Jul 2008)

*Re: Dtt*

I can pick up the RTE DTT test signals from Three Rock using this ...


----------



## circle (23 Jul 2008)

If you're about to buy one you should do some research as the trial ends at the end of July.

The people on the trial have been told that their boxes should still work (but not guarenteed up-time as there will be lots of testing going on) until the service is launced by Boxer who won the license this week.

However, when the trial ends they are switching from the MPEG2 to the MPEG4 standard (in order to carry more channels in the same bandwidth), and many of the TVs and freeview boxes which can currently get the signal will no longer work here.

So you need to get a freeview box which can receive MPEG4.

The UK uses MPEG2 so not all freeview boxes sold there will work.

Interesting, many TVs being sold here as DTT-ready only support MPEG2... The suppliers must be assuming that UK-ready will work in Ireland which isn't good enough really.

More (very) detailed discussion on the boards.ie forum:
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=56


----------



## Technologist (25 Jul 2008)

Bottom line is: wait until the new channels are launched and the shops are selling the new tuners compatible with the service. 

Anything DTT in the shops at present will only work with the UK service and you can't get the UK DTT signal unless you live near the border.


----------



## rabbits (25 Jul 2008)

I bought this arial. 

Does my TV have to be specifically able to view the DTV free to air stuff (the RTE test ones) at the moment as well or should that arial pick them up as well as the normal analogue free to air?  

I did the automatic tuning on the tv with that arial and it just found the normal channels.


----------



## rockofages (25 Jul 2008)

I have been told by the BCI that everything will be switching to MPEG4 when the service officially launches (either Aug 2008 or Jan 2009, depending on who you ask), requiring MPEG4 set top boxes which are rare and expensive.

No TV with a built-in digital tuner on the market currently does MPEG4.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jul 2008)

rabbits said:


> I bought this arial.
> 
> Does my TV have to be specifically able to view the DTV free to air stuff (the RTE test ones) at the moment as well or should that arial pick them up as well as the normal analogue free to air?


You need a suitable digital receiver to tune in the digital channels.


----------



## Technologist (25 Jul 2008)

rabbits said:


> I bought this arial.
> 
> Does my TV have to be specifically able to view the DTV free to air stuff (the RTE test ones) at the moment as well or should that arial pick them up as well as the normal analogue free to air?


It does not matter what you've bought or even if it gets the current DTT trial channels now. It won't work with the new DTT system. 

Don't buy anything yet.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jul 2008)

Technologist said:


> Don't buy anything yet.


Sound advice.


----------



## rabbits (30 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## redstar (14 Aug 2008)

rockofages said:


> I have been told by the BCI that everything will be switching to MPEG4 when the service officially launches (either Aug 2008 or Jan 2009, depending on who you ask), requiring MPEG4 set top boxes which are rare and expensive.
> 
> No TV with a built-in digital tuner on the market currently does MPEG4.



These sets have MPEG4 tuners built-in ...


----------



## Technologist (14 Aug 2008)

I'd stall say 'wait', if you can.

For example, the DTT service will include pay-per-view channels. These will most likely need a smart card. You cannot be sure if any TV you buy now (based on it having an integrated MP4 tuner) will accept the card.

If you must buy a TV now, just assume that you might, next year, have to also buy an inexpensive add-on box when the service goes public and don't add too much weight in your decision to any built-in tuner that you cannot be sure is 100% compatible.


----------

